# Chrome issue: editing existing post



## jefmcg (17 Apr 2017)

I clicked the "edit" button on a post, then clicked "More Options" (to get the the "Preview" button)

But Chrome (on Mac, latest version 57.0.2987.133 with ad blocking off for this site) gave me an error page instead.






(example URL https://www.cyclechat.net/posts/999/save-inline)
I'm pretty sure this is new. I edit my posts a lot, and use preview, so I expect it's only happened in the last few days - though to be truthful, I have no idea when I last edited a post and clicked "More options"

Edit: just tried editing this post and got the same problem.


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2017)

Same wording both times?


----------



## jefmcg (17 Apr 2017)

classic33 said:


> Same wording both times?


??

I click "Edit" and then click "More Options" 

I am not sure what you mean.

The contents of each posts that I tried to edit are different.


----------



## jefmcg (17 Apr 2017)

Oh, more data!

I can "Edit" and "more options" this post https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/chrome-issue-editing-existing-post.217073/#post-4765587 but not his post https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/chrome-issue-editing-existing-post.217073/


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2017)

jefmcg said:


> ??
> 
> I click "Edit" and then click "More Options"
> 
> ...


Error message reads the same though.


----------



## jefmcg (17 Apr 2017)

classic33 said:


> Error message reads the same though.


For @Shaun or whomever reads this:

If I edit my OP on this thread, and click "more options" I get the error page as above. I also get it for editing a reply to another thread, which is how I found this.

If I edit my post above, however - not the OP - and click More Options, then it works as before.

Maybe a subtle bug. I'll test scenarios as required.

To be clear. Clicking "Edit" and "More Options" gives an error for my 1st and 3rd postings on this thread, but not for the 2nd one. Weird, perchance?

Edit: I can "Edit" -> "More Options" this post.


----------



## Shaun (19 Apr 2017)

It's an issue with Chrome built 57 - https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=703093 - plus lots of similar reports for the same issue; basically, even if the source is from the same domain the XSS Auditor is blocking the content.

I've put a workaround in place, which I'm not too happy about, but there isn't much I can do until the Chrome developers decide whether they are going to fix it or not. Should be working okay now.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

